
The Hi-Tech Gift Economy (2005) - putdat
http://firstmonday.org/article/viewArticle/1517/1432
======
putdat
It should be mentioned that the paper was originally published in 1998. This
version, from 2005, contains an update from the author, Dr. Richard Barbrook.
The original paper was itself a remixed extract from _The Holy Fools: a
critique of the avant-garde in the age of the Net_.

